# another one bites the dust...literally



## another_expat (May 21, 2015)

Hi expats,

New dude in UAE. First time expat (EVER). Been about 8 weeks now. Day I landed was first day at work. Have not had the time to stop working and head out to socialize and not sure where to begin. This may not be an appropriate thread to post in but here's hoping to making new friends at least.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

<Snip>

I've been here for nine years with a solid group of friends, but I still go to a meetup event every now and then. IT's a great way to meet new people.



another_expat said:


> Hi expats,
> 
> New dude in UAE. First time expat (EVER). Been about 8 weeks now. Day I landed was first day at work. Have not had the time to stop working and head out to socialize and not sure where to begin. This may not be an appropriate thread to post in but here's hoping to making new friends at least.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Australian bars - there are a few around.


----------



## another_expat (May 21, 2015)

Any within Dubai Marina? I work all the way out in Al Badia, Dubai Festival City


----------



## helsgaub (Jun 11, 2015)

another_expat said:


> Hi expats,
> 
> New dude in UAE. First time expat (EVER). Been about 8 weeks now. Day I landed was first day at work. Have not had the time to stop working and head out to socialize and not sure where to begin. This may not be an appropriate thread to post in but here's hoping to making new friends at least.


Nice to meet you.  I've travelled to Dubai many, many times on business and now I'm finally relocating permanently on June 28th. British female here.


----------



## another_expat (May 21, 2015)

Hi, thanks for stopping by. I'm getting the hang of the lifestyle here now lol good luck on the move. You'll be working I take it?


----------



## helsgaub (Jun 11, 2015)

another_expat said:


> Hi, thanks for stopping by. I'm getting the hang of the lifestyle here now lol good luck on the move. You'll be working I take it?


That's correct. I will be working in DIFC.


----------



## Pierreke (May 20, 2015)

I'll be moving over to Dubai in September with a male and female colleague so would be happy to meet up and have a beer, or two ;-)


----------



## mrussell (Nov 11, 2014)

Hey,

I've been here for about 9 or 10 months now and found that one of the best ways to meet people is sporting groups. There was a thread on expat forums for people wanting to play footy which I went along to and now it's a weekly thing with a great bunch of guys - so I'd definitely recommend that approach.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

This thread title has worried my every time I see it.

You should not be "literally" biting the dust. We are not required to do it in the Sandpit.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

rsinner said:


> This thread title has worried my every time I see it.
> 
> You should not be "literally" biting the dust. We are not required to do it in the Sandpit.


I thought this thread was about LEAVING Dubai. 
We used to say " another one bites the dust" when a company folded or somebody was made redundant (back in Europe that was).


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

QOFE said:


> I thought this thread was about LEAVING Dubai.
> We used to say " another one bites the dust" when a company folded or somebody was made redundant (back in Europe that was).


I should have put more smilies  
I hate it when people use the word "literally" liberally, and yes - in this case the title was misleading on two counts 

Now that I am done being the grammar nazi, I will go in my corner.lane:


----------



## DA_BHOY (May 8, 2015)

AP - I move across in a couple of weeks. Drop me a PM if you want to catch up for a beer as I will be in the same place.


----------

